# I think I found the right Yami 15 prop!



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Keep us posted


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

hard to beat the price on the solas isn't it.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

$124.00 shipped. Thats a steal for me! Still waiting though. Also waiting on my strongarm tiller ext. What is the normal wait time on one of these? Its been 17 days since order and wondering if this is normal? Thx


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

Is the Solas you ordered cupped? is it steel or aluminum? Also, who did you order from.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Stainless not cupped. Ordered from boats.net which I will never do again. They just refunded my $ to me today without an explaination as to why. Guess I will go back to the drawing board....


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Try Iboats.com I've had good luck with them.

http://boatpropellers.iboats.com/Ya...andard&session_id=403074105&cart_id=193449909 Solas 9.25x10 3 blade $115.99 and there are a few free shipping or % off coupons on the interweb.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I ended up going with Iboats this time and my props should be here by thurs. I went ahead and ordered a 3 and 4 blade to see what the true difference is between. The 3 blade is a 11 and the 4 blade is a 9. I'll see what happens and post some results. Im not really looking for much results out of the 4 blade other than overall planing and will probably just use it when Im fishing skinny water. The 3 blade however is 2 pitch sizes up from stock so Im waiting to see how it does. Once I finally find out which size is best then I will spend the cash on a nice stainless down the road. For now, If these dont work out then consider it a $100 mistake. Still cheaper than a new stainless and twice the amount of experimentation.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Props are in and ready for test run. Hopefully tomorrow afternoon if all goes well. Surely would use Iboats again. Great company to order from.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

i like em too they ship QUICK and their forums GREAT if you have a breakdown


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

X2 ! I ordered a Solas from boats.net they canceled the prop but kept the rest of the order ...

I then ordered the prop from IBoats ... The prop is here it runs great Looks and acts like it has some cup 

The rest of the order is STILL NOT HERE !!! from Boats.net Good thing is they end up sending a double order LOL 
but the time I get the stuff I.m so pizzed I just keep it ...


----------

